# Appeal Advice



## pigwins (Mar 27, 2015)

My partners CSV has been rejected as they believe the skill set for the role exists in SA, its a ridiculous reason and forms the end of an 18 month battle after applying for the wrong visa initially.

We want to appeal, however my partner potentially has an offer from a UK based company who want to her employ her then send her over to SA on an intra company visa.

My question is can she appeal the CSV decision and subsequently apply for an intra company transfer visa or will it cause any issues?

Its worth noting the I am personally hated at the embassy and they now refuse to respond to any communication from my partner or myself, I have been extremely critical of the handling of the situation and they have been unable to provide satisfactory any answers. 

This came to head when the most senior member of immigration in London invited my partner to the embassy for an "interview", in which she simply said "I will never approve a CSV for you as I believe this job should have gone to a South Africa"

Thanks in advance

Lee


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that you'll be up against it with the CSV, especially if you've already been told that the skills already exist in SA.

For the IC visa just bear in mind that the applicant needs to have been employed for at least 6 months.


----------



## pigwins (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, its an awkward one with the CSV as she fits all criteria but was incorrectly advised to apply for a general work visa initially which was declined.

A number of people with a skill set less than hers have had there CSV approved no problem. one within 8 days, its become a personal thing by the embassy in the UK.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> I think that you'll be up against it with the CSV, especially if you've already been told that the skills already exist in SA.
> 
> For the IC visa just bear in mind that the applicant needs to have been employed for at least 6 months.


If the skill already exists in SA, shouldn't that skill be removed from the list?
Is there a yearly quota for a particular skill?

I always thought CSV had no limit/quota?


----------



## pigwins (Mar 27, 2015)

they were pretty much the questions I haveasked and they have refused to answer them. 

It links back to the incorrect application initially, the general visa was declined as they believed the skill set for the role she applied for existed here which was correct.

She subsequently applied for the correct visa/role which was different but they are refusing to budge.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

pigwins said:


> they were pretty much the questions I haveasked and they have refused to answer them.
> 
> It links back to the incorrect application initially, the general visa was declined as they believed the skill set for the role she applied for existed here which was correct.
> 
> She subsequently applied for the correct visa/role which was different but they are refusing to budge.


Have this in writing? Cause then you can raise this with DHA very effectively.


----------



## pigwins (Mar 27, 2015)

CSVindia said:


> Have this in writing? Cause then you can raise this with DHA very effectively.


I have been in contact with the DHA but no one has an y interest in helping


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

There a quite useful FB group I found called "South African Visa Forum" you might want to try. It's a closed group, admission by sending a message to one of the admins.


----------

